# State Fair



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Who's going? I've only been here in NC for 2 years and have never gone, but we're having friends visit and thought we'd go this year. Anything worth seeing and doing besides trying deep fried everything?


----------



## Natureboypkr (Jul 24, 2007)

i will be there


----------



## SAS MAYHEM (May 16, 2007)

I'll be there with my family in tow. First time going to a state fair.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

SAS MAYHEM said:


> I'll be there with my family in tow. First time going to a state fair.


Good to know I won't be the only "rookie".


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

I've gone to every one in the past six years. Just walk around. Head towards some of the buildings in the back that no one ever goes to normally, you can find some cool things going on. But I'll be there Friday and I believe again on Sunday. Going with mom on Friday, dad will be in tow on Sunday.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

P.S. Don't wear sandals, especially if you are going anywhere near the food area. Your feet will be stepped on. Repeatedly.


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

I'll never go to another one ever again. I joined the Cow Pie throwing contest and I miss read the dam thing and thought it was a pie eating contest. After ten years still have that taste in my mouth.

Ya all have fun now ya hear


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

SuckLead said:


> P.S. Don't wear sandals, especially if you are going anywhere near the food area. Your feet will be stepped on. Repeatedly.


Good advice. Isn't the whole thing one big food area? :mrgreen:



spacedoggy said:


> I'll never go to another one ever again. I joined the Cow Pie throwing contest and I miss read the dam thing and thought it was a pie eating contest. After ten years still have that taste in my mouth.


 :anim_lol::anim_lol:


----------



## VegasEgo (Jul 10, 2006)

haha that was great.... pie throwing and pie eating.... man that made my drunk ass laugh.... :anim_lol:


----------



## FallGuy (Mar 7, 2007)

The NC State fair is a good time. I have not been in several years (I am sure it has not changed much) but there are a lot of interesting things to see and do. Be sure to grab a roasted corn on the cob dipped in butter! They are delicious! You will also be amused by the people that attend. They really come out of the wood work.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

FallGuy said:


> You will also be amused by the people that attend. They really come out of the wood work.


Frankly, I'm a little scared about that. :mrgreen:


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Yeah, it sort of it a big food area, but some areas more than others. You'll see what I mean.

And yeah... bring your nose plugs and deep breathing excersises. People are fun to watch, but some you just want to go upside their heads.

BTW: you'll want to get some ice cream made by tractor motors and some apple cider too. Usually in the same area. Just to say you did.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

SuckLead said:


> Yeah, it sort of it a big food area, but some areas more than others. You'll see what I mean.
> 
> And yeah... bring your nose plugs and deep breathing exercises. People are fun to watch, but some you just want to go upside their heads.
> 
> BTW: you'll want to get some ice cream made by tractor motors and some apple cider too. Usually in the same area. Just to say you did.


I'm starting to have second thoughts about going now. :mrgreen:


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Nah! I went today, it looks pretty good. Prices are definetly up from last year, but it's manageable. If you start to feel flustered, head over to the turkey shoot. Putting some 20 gauge down range will help a lot!


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

SuckLead said:


> Nah! I went today, it looks pretty good. Prices are definetly up from last year, but it's manageable. If you start to feel flustered, head over to the turkey shoot. Putting some 20 gauge down range will help a lot!


Do they restrick you to paper turkeys or can you pick your target turkeys?


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

tony pasley said:


> Do they restrick you to paper turkeys or can you pick your target turkeys?


No actual turkey. Just a bullseye target. But you can win a turkey. A frozen one.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Well I went yesterday. Whooooooo. Two words: Freak Show.

It was an interesting experience. Can't say I'll be going back any time soon. I did get to take my oldest inside a Bradly though at the National Guard exhibit. :smt023


----------



## SAS MAYHEM (May 16, 2007)

We finally made it there yesterday, got there at 10ish in the AM and left at 10ish at night. Loooooong day, but it was worth it for the kids..... my wallet is still bruised. LOL


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

SAS MAYHEM said:


> ...my wallet is still bruised. LOL


You got that right!


----------

